# Need help finding viola study books



## edgarallanpwned

I'm having trouble finding books to study viola. I am browsing amazon and I don't know where to start. Here are the books that I've found that were appealing to me:
http://www.amazon.com/36-Elementary-Progressive-Studies-Method/dp/0793558786/ref=pd_sim_b_11
http://www.amazon.com/Scale-Studies-Viola-Method/dp/0793554462/ref=pd_sim_b_5
http://www.amazon.com/42-Studies-Transcribed-Schirmers-Classics/dp/0793554535/ref=pd_sim_b_4

I'm a grade 3-4 player, but I don't know if these are good books nor do I know how to choose which study to get.


----------



## Zanralotta

edgarallanpwned said:


> I'm having trouble finding books to study viola. I am browsing amazon and I don't know where to start. Here are the books that I've found that were appealing to me:
> http://www.amazon.com/36-Elementary-Progressive-Studies-Method/dp/0793558786/ref=pd_sim_b_11
> http://www.amazon.com/Scale-Studies-Viola-Method/dp/0793554462/ref=pd_sim_b_5
> http://www.amazon.com/42-Studies-Transcribed-Schirmers-Classics/dp/0793554535/ref=pd_sim_b_4
> 
> I'm a grade 3-4 player, but I don't know if these are good books nor do I know how to choose which study to get.


http://www.amazon.com/Sevcik-Viola-School-Bowing-Technique/dp/1844497585/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1332025060&sr=1-1

Behold! The Bible of String Players!


----------



## edgarallanpwned

Sweet! Thanks!


----------



## grixxviolist

perfect. add Sevcik and Schradieck treanscribed for Viola.


----------



## kv466

Violadude! Help needed on aisle nine.


----------

